# Low motility results. Is there anything dh can do to improve this?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

TTC for over a year. All my tests fine and I was pregnant ten years ago and again 4 years ago which resulted in miscarriage. This was all before meeting my husband. Husbands sperm test results both cited low progressive motility at 22% on both tests. GP said this could explain no BFP so being referred. I'm 34 he's 31. Both obese.

Thanks


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

My oh had low motilty sperm , he done acupuncture, tablets she gave, drank more water and excerised more and funnily enough I'm now 32 weeks pregnant ( it happened naturally month I was due Ivf drugs)! I also excerised, tried to drink more water took acupuncture & vits she gave me, all my tests were also fine xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My dh's SA result really improved after losing weight and taking well man vitamins. 

xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

My DP had low motility, he stopped drinking alcohol (apart from the odd piney every now & then), he stopped smoking, drank 2ltrs of water a day and was taking zinc & vitamin c tablets. We're now 12 weeks pregnant with twins.

I hear lots of good things about wellman tablets. 

Good luck

Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi hle

My DH has low count and poor mobility/morphology due to a childhood operation (we think).  Our consultant recommended proxeed sachets and we did notice an improvement in fertilization rates on our second cycle after taking this, not sure if it was purely down to this or not but worth a try and we'll definitely use it again if we go for another cycle.  It is expensive, around £30 for a 2 week supply but small fry when compared to the ICSI cost and if it gives a bit more hope then it's worth it.  You can get it from Amazon or online pharmacies, shop around as the prices vary greatly.

Good luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone, that's really helpful. I have ordered some zita west vitamin for him and I'm taking well woman so hopefully that will help. We are both going on a health kick come new year so maybe that will help us along too. I'm having acupuncture but dh doesn't believe in it and won't give it a go. I'm also on lepraxo for anxiety, which affects my libido so I'm working my way off that too. Both drink loads of water and don't smoke. Path inking of cutting down on alcohol to special occasions only as I have read it can help to conceive.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Mzmarry - what tablets was your dh given?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My DHs swimmers were loads better when he stopped drinking completely for a few months, ate better and took well man vits. We still need icsi, but it's been a brilliant improvement.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well been a while since he used them but managed to find them I had lamberts strongstart mvm, and oh had lamberts multiguard high potency, my oh didn't believe in acupuncture either but he's now a believer as only thing we really changed was doing acupuncture and they vits and then suddenly I was pregnant and it was a month we didn't really try either xx


----------

